# Core2Duo E6420 overclock



## stix2415 (Nov 12, 2008)

hello.. i was just looking tips on how to overclock my CPU.. right now, im running at default core frequency at 2.13Ghz.. i was able to read that core2duo e6420 is good in overclocking.. since im new at doing this, (never tried it before) i would like to know how to overclock it.. and what would be my maximum stable overclocked core frequency?

by the way my PSU is RAPTOR R500: http://www.hec-group.com.tw/retail_power_supply/raptor_power/

and my mobo is P5L-VM 1394: http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-ASUS-Gr...set-Intel-LGA775-Pentium-4-CPU-Intel-Core2-Ex


----------



## Phædrus241 (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not sure. I have an e2200 overclocked by .9GHz, but I don't know how the e6420 compares. What are you full system specs? Do you have any graphics cards? Do you have an aftermarket CPU heatsink/fan? 

You have to go into your BIOS to overclock. You want to make sure your PSU is up to the task, though. If you don't have a power-hungry graphics card and you have an aftermarket CPU cooler, you might get away with a .4GHz overclock. But I wouldn't trust that PSU to overclock all that well. 500 watts isn't really sufficient for large overclocks, especially if you have a large graphics card, and I don't know how good a brand Raptor is.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

We can't tell you what the maximum overclock you could get as all CPUs are different you might be able to overclock it a lot or it may die on you after a small overclock. It's all trial and error.

Read the how to overclock threads.


----------

